# speed



## Whodunit

In this thread, I decided to use the Japanese word 速度 (sokudo) for "speed," and Flaminius preferred the English version スピード (supido), which was rather meant to be "subido," I guess. Nevertheless, he didn't correct mine, from which I infer they are similar in use.

What do you think? Would it be better to continue using 速度 or is スピード indeed better?


----------



## Flaminius

Oh, sorry, *Whodunit*.  I should have corrected you there.  Combining 速度 and 愛する is not a very great collocation.

On a different note, I am at a loss how to understand your reference to "subido."  What language is corrupted there?  

Flam


----------



## Whodunit

Flaminius said:


> Oh, sorry, *Whodunit*. I should have corrected you there. Combining 速度 and 愛する is not a very great collocation.


 
And why? Does スピード mean something different than 速度?



> On a different note, I am at a loss how to understand your reference to "subido." What language is corrupted there?


 
Mea culpa. I read ス*ビ*ード instead of ス*ピ*ード.


----------



## cheshire

Yes, they are definitely different. While 速度　is striclty "velocity" which is often too technical for a usual word to use, スピード can express any activities related to speeding. 
You can't like velocity but can like speeding. 
ピとビのパソコンの表示の識別は日本人にとっても最初は難しいです。機種によってはどっちかわからないこともあります。


----------



## Whodunit

cheshire said:


> Yes, they are definitely different. While 速度　is striclty "velocity" which is often too technical for a usual word to use, スピード can express any activities related to speeding.
> You can't like velocity but can like speeding.


 
Oh, yeah, that makes sense.  I think I understand the difference between 速度 and スピード now. 



> ピとビのパソコンの表示の識別は日本人にとっても最初は難しいです。機種によってはどっちかわからないこともあります。


 
丁寧な単語をありがとう。  I'm glad that I'm not the only one who isn't able to distinguish ピ from ビ without a closer look.


----------



## cheshire

> 丁寧な単語をありがとう。


 
You must have picked 丁寧な by "polite" but it can't be used with inanimate objects. 

丁寧な応対  meticulous reception
丁寧な仕事 a meticulous job
丁寧なあいさつ a polite salute
丁寧なお辞儀　a polite bow


----------



## Whodunit

cheshire said:


> You must have picked 丁寧な by "polite" but it can't be used with inanimate objects.


 
So, which word would you have chosen for "kind?"



> 丁寧なあいさつ a polite salute
> 丁寧なお辞儀　a polite bow


 
Aren't 'salute' and 'bow' inanimate?


----------



## Flaminius

Let's first figure out what *Whodunit* meant by this:



Whodunit said:


> 丁寧な単語をありがとう。


 
I surmise he meant, "Thanks for the kind words." I would translate it as 「優しい言葉をありがとう」. Here, "word" should be translated as 言葉 (kotoba), which is a small utterance. In contrast, 単語 is used to translate "word" in sense of the single component of a sentence. More technically, 語 is used to translate "word" in the morphological sense of the minimal component of a sentence.


----------



## cheshire

Yes, or 丁寧な返事をありがとう。"Thank you for your polite reply (answer)."
単語　is again too technical, is mostly used in the context of language.
言葉　is quite similar to "word, das Wort, le mot."


----------



## Whodunit

Okay, thank you both. I really appreciate your corrections and suggestions. 



cheshire said:


> 単語　is again too technical, is mostly used in the context of language.
> 言葉　is quite similar to "word, das Wort, le mot."


 
It's similar to the difference between the two German plurals "Worte/Wörter" of "Wort," where the former is used in the abstract sense of words (as in "words fail me" or "I'm at a loss for words"), and the latter is kind of technical. It makes perfect sense now, thanks.


----------



## cheshire

Worte/Wörter にそんな区別 (distinction) があるとは知らなかった(I didn't know)です。ありがとう！


----------

